# Recent Success Stories and Positive Feedback



## cookies4marilyn

*This feedback from users of the IBS Audio Program should give you some encouragement!*

*If you have any questions - please feel free to ask - *

*March 23, 2013 FIVE STARS from Debroah in Maine:*

*Michael Mahoney Audio Program*

"I am extremely impressed with the audio program. I am now into session 2 and love it. I look forward to the evening which is when I'm listening to my audio program. Michael Mahoney, you ARE a brilliant man. I still have a hard time to believe how well it's working. I can actually go to the bathroom once or twice a day! I was lucky if I could once a week and with extremely painful attacks. I never knew how well hypnosis works. I'm a firm believer in using natural methods to heal one self. Thank you so much Michael Mahoney. I am sure I will continue to feel more relaxed and a lot less pain and fear as I have been in for many years. I highly recommend you to family and friends."

*March 12, 2013 FIVE STARS from Joyce in Missouri*

"I have just started listening to the CDs - I am still on CD 1 - but I have already noticed a change, I do feel that this program is going to help with IBS problems, the severe cramping in the morning has lessened, and I am really using peppermint tea more, 2 to 3 cups a day. So far I would advise anyone with IBS symptoms to try this program."



*March 8, 2013 FIVE STARS from Nancy in Illinois*
"Enjoy the audio sessions, look forward to the next session, very relaxing."

* March 1, 2013 From Baltimore, Maryland:*
* "*This Program actually works. It helped me a lot with my IBS. It is a home course in Hypnotherapy processes specifically produced for IBS. Irritable Bowel Syndrome - IBS Audio Program 100... I bought this years ago... I was willing to try anything to help my IBS and this actually helped..."

*February 9, 2013 FIVE STARS from Judy in BC :*
"Excellent. Very Helpful."

*January 25, 2013 From chris c. on Amazon: IBS Audio Program*

"Excellent Program for Relaxation - I really enjoyed this program and rated it 4 stars. It really relaxes you. The hypnotist has a very calming voice and unlike other programs they don't repeat the same meditation over and over again. Each one is different, each is just as calming . I would recommend giving this program a try. It is a great tool in the fight against this condition."

*January 24, 2013 FIVE STARS from Virginia in MA :*

"I only received this [the IBS Audio Program 100] a short time ago and I am on Day 6 of the program. Michael's voice is soothing and empowering as are his words. I am looking forward to continuing this program to health and happiness."



*January 22, 2013 FIVE STARS from rdwriter on Amazon:*

*The IBS Audio Program for Irritable Bowel Syndrome "These CDs are like gold to me!"*

"I was diagnosed with IBS when I was in grade school. I am now 40 and have suffered on and off for most of my life. It had recently gotten so bad, I was ready to try anything. This program has nearly eliminated ALL of my IBS symptoms. I am on the last couple weeks of the program and have seen steady progress from the beginning. Whenever I find out that someone also has this problem, I recommend this to them. I also use Acacia Senegal Fiber, but it was the hypnosis that really did the trick. I can now go to lunch with my husband and not have to go home immediately afterward. I even ate nachos with no problems! I still avoid certain food triggers, but for the most part, I can eat what I want.
I strongly recommend this program. Give it a chance with an open mind. You must go through the entire 100 day program to know for sure if it will work for you. The timing of symptom relief is different for everyone just as food triggers are different for everyone. I've been tempted to lend my CD's out to people, but I just can't do it. Those CD's are worth more than gold to me! I wouldn't give them up for anything!"

*January 12, 2013 FIVE STARS from Marcia in Sun City West, Arizona:*

Noticeable Improvement Since the Beginning of the IBS Audio Program

Although I've only finished 14 days on the program, I am really happy with it! I have noticed improvement in my IBS, gradual though it's been, since Day 1. I look forward to the session each day."



*January 9, 2013 FIVE STARS from Elly Rothbard on Amazon:*

"I am so thankful that I finally decided to use the [IBS Audio] program to rid myself of the suffering that I had for three years. It took courage to try something so different as self hyponsis. I am only sorry that I waited so long to do it. I have been free of the symptoms for three years. I was written up in my local paper and the health food store in my area tells customers about my great experience...

*January 7, 2013 FIVE STARS From Billie Mellinger in Longmont Colorado on Amazon:*

The IBS Audio Program 100 for Irritable Bowel Syndrome: "This product is amazing. I was desperately trying to deal with IBS and was excited to find this Audio Program. Marilyn at the U.S. office was so supportive. I listened faithfully to Dr. Mahoney and did the program only once. The tapes [CDs] have put me on the road to normalcy and as more time passes the better I feel. This program is worth more than I can express. I am a believer because it has erased my fearfulness and helped me tremendously. Some would call it a miracle. I look forward to traveling with my husband and just being normal again. My gratitude is unbounded. Please, please help yourself by trying the IBS Audio Program 100, if you are suffering."

*January 7, 2013 FIVE STARS from Sheila in California:*

IBS Audio Program for Irritable Bowel Syndrome - "So far on day 15 I am finding this product to be very helpful and I can't wait to spend my time listening to the sessions.

Michael Mahoney's voice is soothing and relaxing. I love the inner work that is happening without me having to do anything at all except relax and let the words flow through me. Well done!"

*January 1, 2013 From ccdukes in Alaska :*

"I found a lot of benefit from the IBS Hypnosis 100 series to deal with the mental part of IBS. I went through it twice and it has made a huge difference in my wellbeing and ability to cope with the IBS symptoms... Counseling, and depression drugs did very little for me compared with the hypnosis."

*2012*

*December 26, 2012 FIVE STARS from Marjorie from Lebanon, PA*

"I am very happy for the tape [CD program]. Thank you so much. It is helping me relax and feel better about myself. I am spending much less time questioning "Why me?"."



*December 23, 2012 from Margaret in Orland Park, IL:
"Just getting started but so far so good  I'm about 15 days in to the 100 day program and so far so good. I had found that the thought of certain foods was starting to cause me to have symptoms, so I knew it was time to change my mind set. I can't say that I have seen a huge change in my symptoms yet, but I have found myself thinking and saying "its really not too bad right now," which for only 15 days in is pretty darn good!"*



*December 21, 2012 From D.M. in California:  "I've used the [IBS] program myself. It was recommended by a health care practitioner. Now I'm giving it to my sister as a gift... *

*I know the program was very soothing and helped calm things for me. I have good memories of the soothing guided meditations in it. The root cause of my IBS was medical worries and panic attacks... and finding out that my worries were unfounded turned out to be the real cure."*





*Five Stars from Starfire:  "[The IBS Audio Program] Was sent next day even over festive period. Michael Mahoney has a great reputation. This is not a quick fix but a programme which will gently and yet powerfully help let go of old limits and become comfortably motivated for change and even challenge. You will also be making regular time for yourself which is extremely useful." *



*December 4, 2012 Private Phone Conversation with Permission from Bea K. in New Orleans, Louisiana (age 71)*

*"I have had IBS for about 20 years and I was desperate and was not helped by my doctor. As a Christian, I was hesitant to try the program, but then felt that God was giving me this tool to use. The IBS Audio Program was miraculous and I can eat everything! I give God and Michael Mahoney the credit! I have told my doctors and many others about the program. I deeply appreciate what Michael does and his the IBS Audio Program! I am so pleased with his work, that I am ordering other programs for myself and to give as gifts to others!"*



*November 18, 2012 FIVE STARS IBS Audio Program - Success from P.J. Farr*



*Although I was a bit doubtful when I read about this program, I tried it, stayed with it and achieved near miraculous results. -Paul *





*November 5, 2012  Private email from Belle S. in Colorado:
Hi Marilyn,

Thank you so much for sending the IBS audio program and for being so supportive. I have completed listening to the CD's and am quite astonished how much they have helped put me back on the road to feeling better.

I am still taking my prescription of Nortriptyline, 10 mg. but am wondering if I should gradually wean myself off them. Of course, I will check with my doctor.

I did make a major change by cutting out all caffeine and I believe that may have been the culprit.

The IBS audio program is worth more than I can express. Some would call it a miracle. 
A very happy patient,
Belle (Schmidt)*





*October 22, 2012 Private Letter from Marlene W. in Kansas:*

*Dear Marilyn - I am enjoying the tapes (CDs) and feel the benefits even if they are early. Thank you so much. Sometimes I feel normal now! ... I am so happy, and of course plan to keep it up. I find the sessions leave me in a happy mood. Going the right way, Marlene*





*October 22, 2012 FIVE STARS from Donna in TN :*



*Review for the Hypnotherapy for Adults*

*I'm only one third of the way through the program and I'm already better. I love listening at night when I go to bed and I usually fall asleep before the session is finished. I sleep better and I'm actually able to eat some of the foods I had to give up. I'm thankful I found your website and thankful that you have helped all of us so very much.*





*October 20, 2012 FIVE STARS from Elizabeth in New York, NY:*



*This man has one of the most soothing voices I've ever heard. *





* October 11, 2012 FIVE STARS From Susan in Palto Alto, California: *



*Great Program*

*This is a beautifully conceived and executed program at a very fair price. It has helped me to relax which is definitely impacting my IBS in a positive way.*





*October 10, 2012 From Randi in Edmonton, AB, CANADA:*



*...Thanks for making this product available, I think it could be a very helpful alternative therapy for many.*





*October 1, 2012 From private phone conversation/email with Sandy L, Maryland, USA*



*"From the very first day that I listened to Michael Mahoney's IBS Audio Program I knew that I made a great choice in ordering it. Truly, it was the best thing I have done for my IBS, by far, and I had tried many things. I started seeing improvement within a couple days, which really amazed me! I am only half-way through the program and I am doing great! I am a thousand times better than I was, everything is under control; I can travel and do what I want to do and I am back to eating almost everything. I am recommending this program to so many people, including my doctors, as they have few resources to help IBS patients. *



*In addition to helping my IBS problem, listening to this program has brought me substantial improvements in other areas of my life. For this reason, I will be ordering several other programs that Michael is providing. With what I have experienced so far, I now know that I can reach some goals that have remained elusive for some time. Michael Mahoney is clearly a gifted healer and I am so grateful to him for sharing his gifts." Sandy L, Maryland, USA *





*October 2012 From Wanda in Newton, KS:*



*Excellent!*

*I just finished listening to today's session - - day 33. These are SO good! Along with the peppermint oil capsules and acacia fiber, I am regaining my life. It's wonderful! Would highly recommend all three products!!*







*September 5, 2012 Private Email From SF:*



*I just wanted to let you know how grateful I am to have learned about the IBS Audio Program. Life was lived around the symptoms causing distress, anxiety, and hassles. I read about the program in a book by Heather Von Vorous and didn't see how it could help. After two years of doctors, tests, and pills with no success at all, I thought I had nothing to lose by trying it. I am beyond grateful to say that the daily symptoms are pretty much gone. To give it a rating, 90 to 95% would be how it feels. It has been four months of normalcy. Instead of dreading going out in the morning for work or whatever, I just leave. Dining out is fun again although I pay attention to stay away from certain foods. I have not forgotten and things aren't perfect every day, but life is so much better. I don't know how it works but am so glad it did. Thank you, SF*







*September 2012 FIVE STARS from Catherine in Portecello, ID:

Am really enjoying this program.*

*It is too early to say how effective this program will be as I am only on the 12th day. My doctor was very enthusiastic. I look forward to the sessions as they are very relaxing.*



*August 27, 2012 Private Message from Kate in Australia:*



*Hi Marilyn,
Just wanted to say thanks for the info on hypnotherapy. I am working my way through Michael Mahoney's program which is really helping with the IBS symptoms. It's also great for stress! I've realised recently that I fit all of the symptoms of Chronic Fatigue Syndrome, which also encompasses IBS as a common complication. It seems like nausea is one of the most common symptoms of CFS, so that's probably the more likely cause. But, I suspect everything is all linked in with the autonomic nervous system anyway!
Sorry for not replying sooner, I was overseas on a mammoth trip (first to Norway, then to a conference in the states) which was a very scary thing with my health the way it is at the moment! Still, I survived ok... *

*Cheers, and thanks again for the advice.
Kate. *



*August 21, 2012 FIVE STARS from Barbara in MI :*

*This is a really good program--not finished yet*

*I am experienced with self hypnosis audio programs and this is the best I've ever used. It is completely easy to use and so far quite helpful. I am impressed and think everyone should use it who suffers from IBS.*



*August 12, 2012 FIVE STARS on Amazon from Markvue Linda, "Linda V" from Irwin, PA*

*End of the Day Stress Buster - Review of IBS Audio Program 100 for Irritable Bowel Syndrome Self-Hypnosis *

*I'm on Day 39 of the program (out of 100). Often I fall asleep before the session is over. I think it would be beneficial to anyone, even if you do not have I.B.S. Very relaxing. It's OK to take time out for yourself. It's all about health. *





*July 8, 2012 FIVE STARS from Susan in VA :*



*Excellent help for the anxiety accompanying IBS Alternating Form*



*I am not yet finished with the program, but I found the session one great help with dealing with anxiety. In addition to this CD, I do use some breathing techniques, imagery and prayer along with doctor prescribed medicine for the IBS. I have even had a diarrhea-free vacation! Session 2 which deals with speed of digestion seems to have helped but I've recently had a set back. Perhaps I expect results too quickly. About day 35 on the treatment schedule of the CD.*





*July 8, 2012 Excerpt from Private Email from Berlin, Germany:*



*Dear Michael, First of all I would like to thank you. Your anxiety audio program has helped me so much over the last few months- I really don't know what I would have done without it&#8230;

Anyway- I am now at session 99 and am feeling so much better&#8230; Again, I can't even begin to tell you how much you have helped me&#8230;*





*July 6, 2012 An excerpt from an IBS sufferer :*



*&#8230;I was 5 weeks into the program&#8230; and I noticed a marked improvement in the management of my IBS and each day I listened to it, I thought, gosh I wish Michael had more CDs available because they made a tremendous difference in my ability to relax&#8230;*



*Thank you soooo much for the reply! I appreciate your advice. [The program is] something I truly looked forward to and I don't know that I completely understand how it works but I believe that has significantly helped me with other things as well. Maybe it is coincidental, I don't know but I think over the years I developed a lot of negative messages that I "fed" myself daily, frustrations with IBS and becoming someone who was afraid to go out unless I knew where the nearest bathroom was... It is just humiliating, but this program somehow has
helped me so much. It seems as if a reset button was pressed and I no longer feel powerless. With the help of diet modifications & this CD, I feel more confident than before&#8230;*



*June 21, 2012 Private Email from I.W. in the UK:*



*Yes please do share my story, I want to encourage more people to listen to the [IBS Audio]programme and help themselves. *



*I was scared to try the programme before I did because I knew it was the treatment that had provided the most relief to people and if it didn't work for me, that would be it and I would be ill and miserable forever. It's a silly irrational thought, but I am sure that many other people have thought it too. In the end I did start the programme, and I can actually date my anxiety reducing from that time and my symptoms gradually improving and my hope returning (although having 2 steps forward, 1 step back). *



*I found your story very motivational, and it in part prompted me to try the programme. *

*Another reason was that in all the other treatments I had tried, I often had initial success, probably because I believed it was helping, and then after a set back, I would stop believing, start thinking negatively again and get worse again. It is so strange how belief and positive thinking can affect your body so much... *

*Thank you very much for getting in touch with me, it is very nice to be individually contacted, you do not get that from many companies or people! *

*I get the impression that Healthy Audio is so much more about helping people than it is about money and profit.*



*Best Wishes,*

*I.W.*





*June 21, 2012 Private Email from Patti M. in Canada:*



*Thank you so much... I found the [IBS Audio] program so helpful. I may get his program for anxiety for my daughter in future.*



* 
June 20, 2012 FIVE STARS From Vancouver, BC :
Can't say enough about this product. So far it has helped me tremendously.

June 18, 2012 Private Email from I.W. in the UK:

I am on day 93 of IBS 100. Before I started it I was in tears every single day, very fearful of eating, suffering from incredible gut wrenching pain, gas, bloating that made me feel like my stomach was full of butterflies making me feel SO sick and vile, preoccupied the whole time by how I was feeling, how I might feel later, how I would cope, how I could carry on living like this. I used to completely crash every 5 days or so, was losing friends because I was too scared to go out and socialise. Even in the rare times that I did not feel ill, I still felt sad, grieving after "who I used to be".

Now? I am able to have a clear mind! I am not constantly worrying. I still have IBS symptoms but nowhere near as severe, and it plays up much less often. I cant remember the last time I completely crashed. I am so much happier, my quality of life is better and my sense of freedom is almost restored. I still follow a diet which I prepare all the food for. Mainly lots of rice! But I am not as scared to try other things, and no longer feel like the world will end if it plays up. As well as the hypnosis, I also take enzymes every time I eat and probiotics which have helped. The IBS 100 programme has also greatly helped how I deal with stress. I recently did my final year exams at university and coped SO much better with the stress than I have done in other exams I have done, when I was well!

I will definitely be repeating the programme again once I finish it (after the 8 week gap) because I still do not feel as well as I would like to and know that I can feel, IBS still does interfere with my life. It is the best thing I have done for getting better though. Mindset truly is the most important thing and I remind myself of that if I ever worry about things 

I now believe I developed IBS as my body's cry for help. It couldnt deal with the stress and mood swings and food I was giving it. I am hopeful that I will continue recovering.

June 19, 2012 FIVE STARS on Amazon From Elizabeth J. Thums "serene bean" in Carpenter, WY:
Perseverence is key! - IBS Audio Program 100 for Irritable Bowel Syndrome Self-Hypnosis

I have suffered with IBS for about 15 years. I have tried many things to help alleviate the pain and frustration, including prescription meds, and have to say this program has been absolutely wonderful! I have been doing research on the mind-body connection and how powerful simply getting in tune with that connection can be. And this program demonstrates it well. One word of warning, though: If you are expecting fast, mind-blowing results and will be disappointed if you don't, I wouldn't recommend this program. My experience has been a slow, but steady process. I'm on my second go-round of listening and have seen results the whole time. The first big impact I noticed was the change in my outlook. I'm normally a fairly pessimistic person, but after about a month, I felt happier than ever. That in itself is worth the money! I stopped moping around, worrying about my IBS. Instead I took every day as it came with acceptance, even on the bad stomach days. From there, I celebrated each small change and stopped awaiting big results.

And the good results have kept coming! Yes, this program takes time and for some it will take longer. But another important lesson learned is to slow down and take time for yourself. Try to stay optimistic and the program will work that much more effective. Have faith in yourself, your mind, and your body. Please don't give up, even after one go-round. I feel a natural program such as this that takes longer will have much safer and long-lasting results than a quick fix. I am so blessed to have discovered this program!  
*


----------



## rudibear

I have about 20 days left to go on the program. My number of bowel movements now averages 1-2 a day, rather then 3-4. Consistency varies. Sometimes constipated, sometimes not. Abdominal pain has lessened considerably. My reaction to stressful situations has seen the most improvement. I remain much calmer when the going gets rough. Can't give it a 5 stars yet, but it sure has helped.

I also have generalized anxiety disorder. Last week I placed an order for Michael's anxiety cds. I had a question about how soon I could start the program after stopping the IBS series. I did NOT get an email response. He CALLED me. I only wish I had been home. But he left a message with suggested guidelines. He definitely cares about his customers.

I don't think you have anything to lose by trying the IBS program, and you do have a lot to gain.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Thank you for sharing that Rudibear - it is so encouraging to others who are struggling...

The patient support from Michael is amazing - he has called many patients personally - and that is a looong-distance call to be sure - from England to the US! Add that to the emails he answers personally - or a personal response via one of his associates. Not many doctors will give their personal time like he does - to program users or just inquiries alike!

Mike's work is one of the most successful protocols out there that is also extremely cost effective and used in the comfort and privacy of your own home - and with many IBS patients with severe IBS-D, this is such a blessing to not have to travel.

 Do feel free to ask any questions you may have either here, or via the healthyaudio.com contact page, or if you can call

877-898-2539 with your questions - they are always there to help!


----------

